# How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Philly?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Have you seen him? He's looked depressed everytime. He'll constantly massage his knees or rub his shoulder and limp around. He's shooting horribly, bricking the same 16-18footer repeatedly. He wasn't doing all this a couple months ago in SAC.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*

Yeah I know. He's suddenly worse than Marc Jackson.
Just goes to show how fat he's gotten in that Sactown offense. Smart move to cut him loose by Petrie. Philly got hoodwinked.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*

Damn, That was slick by AI.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*

DWade has 40, great game.

AI with an even better one, and only 2 TOs.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*

well, the system he was in and the system he's in now are night and day. it'll take lots of time and probably a new coach to see him return to pre trade form. maybe too much time.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not easy to play off players like A.I., Marbury, Franchis, etc. who 
dominate the ball too much. You need touches and ball movement to 
get into rhythm.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

he is plagued by what has gotten his whole career....injuries...he's not the same player he sued to be....

but the difference is that he was in Sacramento for 6 years...with the same coach/training staff...they know his body..and they no what he can and can't do anymore...they know where's he's most comfortable on the court...

...you don't gain those kind of things in 1 month


the sad part is he playing well(after starting of bad for philly) before he got hurt..then the sixers went on a winning streak with him being out...and now they have to weave him back into the lineup

that boston game is going to haunt them (should've won that damn game :curse: )


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He had some pretty bone head moves in the Heat game today too. He did some between the legs pass that went out of bounds and he tried to dribble up the court after getting the rebound and got it stripped by Shaq of all people. I don't know what this guy is trying to pull, impress the fans?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



Kunlun said:


> He had some pretty bone head moves in the Heat game today too. He did some between the legs pass that went out of bounds and he tried to dribble up the court after getting the rebound and got it stripped by Shaq of all people. I don't know what this guy is trying to pull, impress the fans?


Same Chris Webber but those aren't usually turnovers in Sac Town.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Have you seen him? He's looked depressed everytime. He'll constantly massage his knees or rub his shoulder and limp around. He's shooting horribly, bricking the same 16-18footer repeatedly. He wasn't doing all this a couple months ago in SAC.


I don't really think Philly has welcomed him that warmly, Its hard for him to go out there a give it his all when the crowd boo's him.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



Kunlun said:


> he tried to dribble up the court after getting the rebound and got it stripped by Shaq of all people.


Webb does that too when he was in the Kings and some Kings fans never like how he did that. 

I actually thought Webb had an OK game vs Heats especially the way how he has been playing lately.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> I don't really think Philly has welcomed him that warmly, Its hard for him to go out there a give it his all when the crowd boo's him.


Philly fans are pretty smart. They'll cheer you when you play well, and boo you when you don't. Webber has played weak ever since he got there. Problem is he's so sensitive I think it's really effected him more then it would most.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

imsure the deserving first teamer Allen Iverson with his greatness should make other players around him better....


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

farhan007 said:


> imsure the deserving first teamer Allen Iverson with his greatness should make other players around him better....


AIs and Webber's game don't go well together because they both are at their best when the offense is running through them, and the offense can only run through one person. AI's game however is beneficial to Korver and Igoudala, guys who don't dominate the ball and for the most part need to be put in a position to score. 

I think the problem with C Web in Philly is that he got off to a tough start and since then the fans turned on him and that killed his confidence. Word is he also doesn't mesh well with Jim O'Brien and although he and AI are friends he is trying to get used to playing without the ball so much. He just isn't used to somebody else dominating the ball so much. I don't know if he dislikes the way AI plays or it's more of a getting accustomed to a new style type of thing. I hope Philly locks up a playoff spot with a couple games left in the season so C Web and AI can rest up for the 1st round.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



farhan007 said:


> imsure the deserving first teamer Allen Iverson with his greatness should make other players around him better....



Hhaahahahahaha. This is a GOOD one. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: 



I don't think anybody can play well with AI. Almost any great teams have at least 2 stars. Who has been the 2nd star on AI's team? I can't think of anyone... can you? 

I am not surprised that Webber is not doing well. Webber plays great in a "sharing" environment. Kings' basketball is all about constant movement and sharing and in Philly, it's EXACTLY the opposite. You choose which works better....

Watching AI doing his things or actually win a few more games?


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



jibikao said:


> Hhaahahahahaha. This is a GOOD one. :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^^
lol @ you not knowin AI is top 5 in the league in apg. lol @ you not seeing AI play this year.

Who has even gotten a chance to become that 2nd star? The time when he actually had a player with a name, Mutombo, he made it somewhere. Other than that, who else has he played with that's close to a star? 

lol @ you and farhan for Iverson hating.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



MVPlaya said:


> ^^^
> lol @ you not knowin AI is top 5 in the league in apg. lol @ you not seeing AI play this year.
> 
> Who has even gotten a chance to become that 2nd star? The time when he actually had a player with a name, Mutombo, he made it somewhere. Other than that, who else has he played with that's close to a star?
> ...



Actually, you are wrong. I don't hate AI.  I've said it many many times before that AI is an excellent player (for his size especially) but basketball is a Team sports and in terms of team sports, I don't rate AI very high. I am sorry if this disturbs you. 

Having more assist doesn't mean he is a great point guard. He is NOT. No matter how you see it. 

My point is AI doesn't really make his teammates better. In fact, a lot of Philly fans said they would rather have a point guard like Nash to lead the team now than having AI. Philly has some decent young players but when AI runs the team, hardly anybody can shine. Webber won't fit into AI' system. Trust me. Something tells me Webber wants to get traded soon.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*

hahah, since you guys are making all these claims of him overdribbling, please enlighten me as to who you think should be doing more ballhandling on the sixers roster? Korver is a catch and shoot player, having him try to handle and create for himself would be a big mistake. Iguodala is much more effective flashing to the rim and getting oops and offensive boards, another thing that can't be done if your forced to be expected to be a ball handler. 
Webber is just playing like a chucker right now anyway, resorting in long jump shots that should be falling, but arent. Can't blame this on AI, its stupid to be paying these players millions of dollars when they can't knock down an 18 foot jumper undefended, I was capable of doing this by the time I was seven.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> I don't really think Philly has welcomed him that warmly, Its hard for him to go out there a give it his all when the crowd boo's him.


If he can't give his all when he's booed (at what? $18 mil per?), then he's gonna have alot of trouble in Philly, the town that booed Santa Claus. Philly has the toughest fans around.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: How did Webber just suddenly forget to how to play basketball when he got to Phil*



jibikao said:


> Actually, you are wrong. I don't hate AI.  I've said it many many times before that AI is an excellent player (for his size especially) but basketball is a Team sports and in terms of team sports, I don't rate AI very high. I am sorry if this disturbs you.
> 
> Having more assist doesn't mean he is a great point guard. He is NOT. No matter how you see it.
> 
> My point is AI doesn't really make his teammates better. In fact, a lot of Philly fans said they would rather have a point guard like Nash to lead the team now than having AI. Philly has some decent young players but when AI runs the team, hardly anybody can shine. Webber won't fit into AI' system. Trust me. Something tells me Webber wants to get traded soon.


 And I'm sure Eric Snow did a much better job at PG?

I read what you said, and you have no valid examples to your statements. You're just throwing out jibberish. Make his teammates better. You really think Nash could turn Korver into a 25 point player? lol.

Steve Nash this and that, but what happened when he was in Dallas? Look at the players he has now...they're young but their talent is amazing. Steve Nash would do nothing with the Sixers. This is Nash's first real year he's played this well, and hes already gettin credit as if hes been MVP candidate for 3 years running.


----------

